
Picomath: self-contained math functions in 11 languages - johndcook
http://picomath.org/
======
Deutscher
I didn't check them all, but I got 403 and blank pages when trying to access
the python and C++ files respectively.

~~~
p4bl0
Also 403 for Python. The other page are blank because they use <script ... />
which is not correct and should be <script ...></script> but the code is here
if you look at the source.

~~~
ghewgill
Thanks for noticing that! I've fixed the code and it should work now. (It was
probably only a problem for IE, please let me know if it's still not fixed.)

~~~
p4bl0
It seems fixed but it was not a IE only problem, I'm using Firefox v5.

------
SlyShy
Pretty cool. The Ruby port is of questionable use, considering erf, gamma,
etc. are already implemented in the Math module.

~~~
ghewgill
Newer versions of Python also contain implementations for gamma and erf. I
implemented all functions in each language mostly for completeness, but I will
add a note in the code snippet where the function is already provided by the
language standard library.

------
kungfu71186
I was just wondering, what would you use the gamma function for? I'm not that
far enough in the mathematical field to know, so that's why i ask. Maybe a
real world example? Thanks.

~~~
ggchappell
The gamma function shows up in a number of common probability distributions.
For example, there is the gamma distribution, which is useful for modeling how
long it will be until some random-ish thing happens: how long until some
machine fails, how long until some extreme weather event happens. (Or
something like that; I'm at the far borders of my field of expertise here.)

------
andrewcooke
thanks for this. but why not make the c++ examples c? then both c and c++
users can use them (and other languages wrap them more easily). looking at a
few examples, it shouldn't be too much work.

------
brianobush
No C? Seems like one would have done these in C instead of C++. Not that there
is much to change, but it would suite a wider audience.

------
tzs
Cool. It could be useful to add the incomplete gamma functions. They are used
in calculating the chi squared distribution, and so come up in analyzing A/B
testing.

------
Tanner
Great! I had been passively looking for a lua gamma function to replace one I
had been using since lmathx can't be compiled on Windows. Passively found!

------
johndcook
The site has been updated to fix the problem with the source being invisible.

